# Agressive, following swarm



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

One bad day isn't necessarily cause for concern. By "very, very aggressive", did you get stung lots of times? It could be that the queen didn't make it, or that they just were having a bad day, the weather was turning, any number of reasons. Check back in a week.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Each hive has its own personality. And it will change with the seasons, weather, and queen status...


----------

